# Ann Arbor, MI



## thedangerranger (Aug 1, 2003)

Edit time. -- Edited 10/21/2003
Well we currently have a 2 player d20 Modern campaign going and would welcome more players. We play alternating Tuesdays.
-tdr-


----------



## root (Aug 1, 2003)

I would be interested in this, weekdays aren't all that great for me, but a Saturday, every other maybe would be okay.  I also prefer to play rather than DM.  Keep me posted.


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 1, 2003)

Root - 
You're listed in Detroit, would you be willing to travel to A^2 for games?

edit: wrong "Your"


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 1, 2003)

For those of lurkish tendencies like myself I will post an e-mail address to contact if you're interested: spambuster-gaming@umich.edu


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 1, 2003)

I might also be interested, depending on the circumstances.  My only major problem is I'm getting married in two months, and my time will be increasingly short until mid-October.

DangerRanger:  looks like we work across campus from one another (I work in Natural Science).  Are you in the Wolverine Gaming Club as well?

Edit:  Oh, and since I've already had the chance to plug *you* into X.500 , my uniqname is: edsnyder.


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 1, 2003)

Haven't been to the Wolverine Gaming Club yet.
Well I'll put you on the list and you can duck in/out as time allows if something gets going. I totally understand, I just hit my 2 year anniversary and I can keenly remember a distinct shortness of time before my wedding.

edit: it's always nice to know people actually use the UMOD


----------



## haiiro (Aug 2, 2003)

I might be interested as well, depending on when you decide to play (Wednesdays look best to me).

Of the games you mentioned, d20 Modern sounds the most appealing, with AU second -- both would be a good change of pace.

Keep me posted. 

(Edit: typo.)


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 3, 2003)

Okay peeps. Here's how it stands now.
I am thinking of running a d20 Modern campaign every other Wednesday. So who is still in?
I would have done this through e-mail but I don't have all your e-mails. If you are still interested enough to set a start date, drop me an e-mail at spambuster-gaming@umich.edu and we'll get all the details worked out.


----------



## humanist05 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Looking for a D&D group? We are looking for a player! *

Hey there Ann Arborites!

This is Deron. I DM (alternate) a Forgotten Realms game with a groups of guys (6 of us) every Wednesday night. We are looking for another player. We usually play from 7pm-midnight every Wednesday. If interested, give me (dawlingo@umich.edu) or our group (FRDalelands@yahoogroups) a buzz. Looking for mature, personable player.


----------



## humanist05 (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh, by the way, our group's other DM is DMing a homebrew campaign, in case your biased against FRealms. 

---Deron


----------



## Ysgarran (Aug 8, 2003)

Cool to see a number of other Ann Arbor players.

thedangerranger, I'll drop you an e-mail.  I doubt that I'll have the time myself but I'd like to keep in contact with the some local players for the future.

Ysgarran.


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 29, 2003)

Bizump...
For the return of the students to Ann Arbor.


----------



## abri (Sep 8, 2003)

After DMING DnD campaign for more than 3 years I NEED to play  , Realms/homebrew/whatever medieval is best with me, but D20 modern is good too.
The main problem is distance, I can always make time in my experiments, but downtown A2 is better for me.
Contact me at sumabri@aol.con


----------

